
Test - executesorder66
http://nationalinterest.org/feature/when-the-robots-rise-16830
======
donalhunt
I thought this was spam until I realised it was behind a paywall. may still be
given the title provided.

~~~
executesorder66
Hi sorry. This was a test. Please read this for context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12267106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12267106)

